# Sticky  Poop Chart!



## DaneMama

I think a scoring system is great for evaluating poop, because its just one of the fun pleasures of dog ownership! Even though this chart depicts kibble fed poo, it can still be applied to raw feeding. Here is a scoring system to know what actual diarrhea looks like as well as what ideal bowel movements look like. I see all the time what people say is "diarrhea" when in actuality its just "soft serve" because there is a difference. Please reference this chart for future reference :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

That's just gnarly. 

But I guess this proves that Purina is good for SOMETHING; they provided this usefull chart so that we can see the ideal poos that you get from feeding something that is the oposite of their (pardon the pun) CRAPPY product! LOL! Ideal except for their monsterous size, i mean... :biggrin:


----------



## JayJayisme

Since going raw, even my largest dog doesn't crap that much in one...uh...sitting.


----------



## malluver1005

I see all of them at my work, but never 100. Which is just sad. :frown:


----------



## DaneMama

I see them all here too, but some that rank in the 100 category...but not the majority.


----------



## Jem

did you mean to say poop chart? =)


----------



## DaneMama

I have no idea what you are talking about Amy :tongue:


----------



## magicre

since i started feeding cooked and then raw.....stools are the main discussion between honey and i.

it's like an obsession with us....

curious about something...and gotta love that chart....once dogs do stabilise, do the poops stay somewhere between 75 and 100 consistently? or do they go back and forth?

and...

am i the only one who examines my dogs' poo....


----------



## xxshaelxx

Amaya had a...weird one...to say the least.

The other day when we took her for a walk, she pooped, and it was orange/green SLIME with little CHUNKS. Literally, CHUNKS. It looked like slime with pieces of chewed gum in it.

What do you make of that?


----------



## malluver1005

magicre said:


> am i the only one who examines my dogs' poo..


Nope, you're not the only one... :tongue:


----------



## malluver1005

xxshaelxx said:


> Amaya had a...weird one...to say the least.
> 
> The other day when we took her for a walk, she pooped, and it was orange/green SLIME with little CHUNKS. Literally, CHUNKS. It looked like slime with pieces of chewed gum in it.
> 
> What do you make of that?


Aspen used to poop like that sometimes. Usually when he ate grass or something. The chunks you see probably mean undigested...something.

I don't know what her poop would be classified as on the poop chart LOL!!


----------



## magicre

thank G'd.....i feel that we are one with the poo...it sets the tone of the day for us with malia and bubba....

as to the slime with gum...that's a new one on me....what did amaya eat the day before?


----------



## harrkim120

magicre said:


> once dogs do stabilise, do the poops stay somewhere between 75 and 100 consistently? or do they go back and forth?


Brady's poos stay in the high 50s range up to 100. It all depends on what he ate beforehand. If it had a lot of fat and not much bone then it will be softer. If he's eaten a lot of bone then it will be harder. 

Today he was processing some of the lamb breast that I had. It was in the 100 range with hunks of bone in it...seeing as though SOMEONE thought it was a good idea to swallow the ribs whole.


----------



## magicre

if brady is what you would consider normal....and what IS considered normal on raw....then my dogs are doing great.....

i'm an overachiever....and i guess i'm looking for a consistently perfect poop every time....

but yeah, it depends on what they eat....

so....they ARE transitioning YAY


----------



## mllucas99

So,100 is normal, and I thought my baby was constipated!lol


----------



## magicre

i think anything between 75 and 100 is great....

speaking of which...

bubba will sometimes discharge a buttermilk consistency whitish discharge right after he has a stool....it doesn't smell...well, i don't get that close to it, although i do pick it up....it's just a few drops....

i should think, if it were anal glands, it would stink.....wouldn't it?

i've never had a dog do this...course, i've never had a pug and i've never had a pug on raw.....

just a few drops usually.....anyone know what they could be?


----------



## DaneMama

I could be him expressing his anal sacs. And it should still smell horrid even on a raw diet because our dogs express theirs on occasion and ewwwww!!!

I wouldn't worry about it unless he acts like he is in distress over it.


----------



## magicre

danemama08 said:


> I could be him expressing his anal sacs. And it should still smell horrid even on a raw diet because our dogs express theirs on occasion and ewwwww!!!
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it unless he acts like he is in distress over it.


we live in a 'scoop your poo' neighbourhood, so i guess i get pretty close to his poo....and i have to say.....it doesn't stink.....if he releases on the couch, then it stinks...ay mama, it stinks...this is just drops of whatever.

and no, it doesn't seem to bother him...so i guess i'll just let it go. as if i don't have enough to deal with....with this bugger nipping, pulling, and all sorts of 'rescue' behaviours


----------



## magicre

harrkim120 said:


> Brady's poos stay in the high 50s range up to 100. It all depends on what he ate beforehand. If it had a lot of fat and not much bone then it will be softer. If he's eaten a lot of bone then it will be harder.
> 
> Today he was processing some of the lamb breast that I had. It was in the 100 range with hunks of bone in it...seeing as though SOMEONE thought it was a good idea to swallow the ribs whole.


SOMEONE sounds like bubba....he tried to swallow an entire chicken back today....all of it.


----------



## harrkim120

magicre said:


> SOMEONE sounds like bubba....he tried to swallow an entire chicken back today....all of it.


Haha...Brady tries to swallow everything pretty much whole if he can. He has such a hard time chewing off chunks because of his misaligned jaw that he just gets lazy and wants to swallow it.  Used to freak me out at first, but now it's like second nature. LOL


----------



## magicre

harrkim120 said:


> Haha...Brady tries to swallow everything pretty much whole if he can. He has such a hard time chewing off chunks because of his misaligned jaw that he just gets lazy and wants to swallow it.  Used to freak me out at first, but now it's like second nature. LOL


it kinda worries me a little....my bubba pug is soooooooooooooooo food driven, he tries to swallow a chicken back. whole. his mouth is wide and small.....it's a smashed face mouth..he doesn't have malia's long snout...

and the sounds he makes when it comes back up over and over again...it's truly not a fine dining experience LOL

i used to think feeding him smaller things was better, but now i just want to throw the chicken onto the floor and let him at it...pick it up when i think he's had enough....

with my luck, though, he'll swallow it whole like a boa....LOL


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers

Why is it that they 'poo' posts have the most interesting posts on it??? 
How sick is that!?!?  We are some gross people, ya know? 

BTW, I always watch my dogs go. I watch #1 and #2. Not sure why, but I find it facinating!


----------



## magicre

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> Why is it that they 'poo' posts have the most interesting posts on it???
> How sick is that!?!?  We are some gross people, ya know?
> 
> BTW, I always watch my dogs go. I watch #1 and #2. Not sure why, but I find it facinating!


isn't that part of the dog lover's hand book? poo?

i am one with the poo....it absolutely guides my life

i have that voyeuristic tendency too....kidding, but seriously? i have to watch....and not just cause it's fascinating....those two functions tell us so much about our dogs' conditions...and gives us something to discuss at the dinner table.....LOL


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers

Ok, the dinner table is going a little too far for me, but watching is for sure a must around my house!  
The vet also loves that I do that, so when I go in, they ask and I provide as much info as possible.
I just started going to this vet that I went to yesterday and she seemed happy, not only that I had an EBT and she reciently lost hers, but also that I feed PMR and take great care of my Owen. She was absolutely awesome!! I will be going back to her for everything. All of my friends and co-workers kept telling me that I just needed to take my dogs to whoever had an appointment available. But I am the kind of person who can't do something till it can be justified, or I feel comfortable doing it. especially when it comes to my dogs. I am soooo glad I waited. Now I am happy! 
And yes... I watch my dogs pee and poo!! I will say it loud and proud!!


----------



## magicre

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> Ok, the dinner table is going a little too far for me, but watching is for sure a must around my house!
> The vet also loves that I do that, so when I go in, they ask and I provide as much info as possible.
> I just started going to this vet that I went to yesterday and she seemed happy, not only that I had an EBT and she reciently lost hers, but also that I feed PMR and take great care of my Owen. She was absolutely awesome!! I will be going back to her for everything. All of my friends and co-workers kept telling me that I just needed to take my dogs to whoever had an appointment available. But I am the kind of person who can't do something till it can be justified, or I feel comfortable doing it. especially when it comes to my dogs. I am soooo glad I waited. Now I am happy!
> And yes... I watch my dogs pee and poo!! I will say it loud and proud!!


because they are so new into raw and honey and i both walk them at various times....we have to talk about their poo...and often..since they are not stable yet, though getting there.

it was pretty intense for a while....i think, however, dinner discussion can return to normal very soon....

i'm glad you found a vet who believes in raw.....not so sure what my vets think, although they do admit that nutrition is not their strong suit....

your vet has to be on the same page as you....just like your doc....that's a slam dunk 

btw...i love EBT...they are my heart's desire....i've never had one...but have always wanted one....


----------



## harrkim120

magicre said:


> it kinda worries me a little....my bubba pug is soooooooooooooooo food driven, he tries to swallow a chicken back. whole. his mouth is wide and small.....it's a smashed face mouth..he doesn't have malia's long snout...
> 
> and the sounds he makes when it comes back up over and over again...it's truly not a fine dining experience LOL
> 
> i used to think feeding him smaller things was better, but now i just want to throw the chicken onto the floor and let him at it...pick it up when i think he's had enough....
> 
> with my luck, though, he'll swallow it whole like a boa....LOL


It is quite an appetizing sound, isn't it? :tongue:

Remind me...where do you feed them again? I feed Brady outside. There's no way I could feed him inside...he moves and regurgitates too much.


----------



## magicre

they get fed on a huge towel in the kitchen...

malia, dainty and always a lady, methodically eats her food in one area...

we all know how bubba eats, but at least i've got him trained to stay on the towel.

we just sodded the back yard, so yesterday was their first day getting fed outside.

admittedly, it was nice to have THEM clean up, not me.

i keep a steam cleaner in the kitchen....bubba's not as bad as he used to be.


----------



## magicre

speaking of poop, since this IS the poop chart ---

this morning, bubba let out a stream of what can only be described as tan liquid. not thin, not formed.....

yesterday, he was fed his usual back for breakfast....a piece of chicken breast and turkey neck for dinner...

they are on more bone than most because we've had a lot of problems transitioning.


----------



## DaneMama

I would cut out any boneless meat for a day or two. You could start adding it back in very gradually. Like cut a piece of the boneless meat te size of your thumbnail to start and slowly cut more off.


----------



## magicre

i'm almost embarrassed to admit this.....RFD....DO NOT READ THIS....

i overfed them yesterday....got a little high on turkey necks....

my bad..

i'll fast them tonight and they should be fine tomorrow....oops.


----------



## DaneMama

Oh well then that's your problem and you know the solution.


----------



## joco0302

*100*

I have a four month Yorkie who eats Stella and Chewys freeze dried patties for every meal. She is almost always a 100. My vet told me yesterday I needed to quit feeding her it because its not formualted especially for puppies and go back to Science Diet (where her poops were maybe 50's) After seeing this chart we are staying on S&C's. Please let me know if you think I am doing wrong.


----------



## magicre

joco0302 said:


> I have a four month Yorkie who eats Stella and Chewys freeze dried patties for every meal. She is almost always a 100. My vet told me yesterday I needed to quit feeding her it because its not formualted especially for puppies and go back to Science Diet (where her poops were maybe 50's) After seeing this chart we are staying on S&C's. Please let me know if you think I am doing wrong.


how does your puppy look? eyes bright and shiny? is she playful? coat nice and silky? does she seem healthy? she drinking enough?


----------



## DaneMama

joco0302 said:


> I have a four month Yorkie who eats Stella and Chewys freeze dried patties for every meal. She is almost always a 100. My vet told me yesterday I needed to quit feeding her it because its not formualted especially for puppies and go back to Science Diet (where her poops were maybe 50's) After seeing this chart we are staying on S&C's. Please let me know if you think I am doing wrong.


Absolutely not. You are doing what is best for your girl which is giving her much superior nutrition than any SD crap...don't worry! We would love to see pictures!


----------



## joco0302

*S & C's*



magicre said:


> how does your puppy look? eyes bright and shiny? is she playful? coat nice and silky? does she seem healthy? she drinking enough?


She looks and acts great. I had read how a lot of yorkie's have skin issues but she never scratches and her skin looks great...(knock on wood) I live in a somewhat small town and would love to find a Vet that did not endorse Science Diet but not sure how to go about doing this. I will upload her pics soon.


----------



## CorgiPaws

I moved this from the raw section, as it's applicable to all forms of feeding, and did not want other people to miss out on it.
and we have a lot of raw stickies!


----------



## DaneMama

CorgiPaws said:


> I moved this from the raw section, as it's applicable to all forms of feeding, and did not want other people to miss out on it.
> and we have a lot of raw stickies!


I put the exact same thread in each of the raw and kibble sections initially.....


----------



## jiml

just a note AGAIN. 100 is not optimal on this chart. 75 IS


----------



## andrea1

weirdo!  thanks anyway for sharing it..


----------



## Celt

jiml said:


> just a note AGAIN. 100 is not optimal on this chart. 75 IS


 Why is 75 optimal? I always thought 100 was. My dogs have always had (except when they eat fish then it's in the 50-75 range) poops in the 100's, even when they were eating kibble. Isn't small, well formed, hard poops what we want Doesn't that show they're digesting the maximum amount of the foods?


----------



## rogerguest

I think this is enough food for dogs. If you provide them with their required timings, and follow this upper chart's requirements.


----------



## jenniferny

The only way I have ever achieved the SCORE 100 with my companions was to feed a SPECIES APPROPRIATE RAW DIET.


----------



## woofbnb

Search pet clinics nearby to you from woofbnb. Woofbnb provide everything for your pets. 
At woofbnb search clinic, doctor near you for your pets. Woofbnb is everything for your pets. 

More details visit here *woofbnb.com *


----------



## sanchoalex

I just started going to this vet that I went to yesterday and she seemed happy, not only that I had an EBT and she reciently lost hers, but also that I feed PMR and take great care of my Owen.


----------



## Kafka's Organic

This is a great idea!


----------

